# Help on Bird Feet/Legs



## Delmi (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi there! I've never made anything fursuit related before and have always had things commissioned, but now I want to try and take a crack at it! I'm making some bird legs and feet for a cosplay of Papi from Monster Musume!

If possible, I wanted the feet and legs to look seamless instead of a foot separated from leggings or something. Any advice I can get will be amazing!!!






 .


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 12, 2016)

Maybe you could use some knee high socks, sculpt some upholstery foam aroun it, and cover it all in yellow fake scales? I have seen some cheap fake scaled around at like cvs or something.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 13, 2016)

A person that I knew named Kishma used to use socks for a base. She would get socks of the right height, coat them with multiple layers of latex rubber, then add whatever coloring/sculpting that was needed to them. A zipper was glued into the slit that was made to take them off the first time. She preferred Barge Cement for that.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jul 1, 2016)

The easiest way to make it look seamless would be to let the leg scales rise all the way into the shorts, but this may be difficult because of how small they are. If you wanted to make the transition look less abrupt, then stagger it with intermediary phases in between with an uneven edge and slowly shrinking the scales as they get closer to the skin. The human skin is just several layers of tiny, fleshy, spongy scales. What you really want to make sure of, though, is to not make a straight continuous line which clearly outlines the effect. You can use an airbrush to disguise it further, adding color variations in patterns which chromatically integrate skin and scale, drawing attention away from the outline and disguising that it is not a single continuous skein.


----------

